# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Web Washer Antivirus

## Ultima Weapon

Has anyone tried webwasher? I heard its only for Corporations? Is that true? :Huh:

----------


## Sjoeii

yes
It does great in Corporate environments. Curious if one day they will go to a consumer environment

----------


## MAPKOBKA^^

Webwasher (IMO) is quite a refined security gateway. It uses all of the different detection techniques to good effect, for example, I had a sample of a Trojan.Win32.Agent variant recently, the main executable was detected only by Webwasher gateway, every other AV missed it.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Webwasher (IMO) is quite a refined security gateway. It uses all of the different detection techniques to good effect, for example, I had a sample of a Trojan.Win32.Agent variant recently, the main executable was detected only by Webwasher gateway, every other AV missed it.


IC Thanks for the info. I heard from wilders they say it is powered up version of avira with additional engine from "secure computing" implemented. If what you say is true, is this the ultimate antivirus??? :Huh:  :Huh: 

*Добавлено через 10 часов 5 минут*

I found more info about webwasher

http://www.securecomputing.com/index...key=22&lang=en

http://www.securecomputing.com/index.cfm?skey=181


They now introduce a client version for HOME OWNERS
It is donationware & for those who want to try Webwasher Classic (Home Version)
link
http://www.securecomputing.com/index.cfm?skey=1554

----------


## Sjoeii

I couldn't fins anything on home products here. Are you sure the link is correct?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> I couldn't fins anything on home products here. Are you sure the link is correct?



Correct Link Below
http://www.securecomputing.com/index.cfm?skey=1554;)

----------


## Sjoeii

Don't think this is for home users

Please note that the Webwasher is optimized for corporate networks with at least 50 clients. If you are a private user or would like to use Webwasher in a smaller network, please use WebWasher's client version which you can download from our Web site. If we have incorrectly identified you, please feel free to contact [email protected].

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Don't think this is for home users
> 
> Please note that the Webwasher is optimized for corporate networks with at least 50 clients. If you are a private user or would like to use Webwasher in a smaller network, please use WebWasher's client version which you can download from our Web site. If we have incorrectly identified you, please feel free to contact [email protected].



You can request the corporate version here in think. I just did for testing. I have to check my email yet. They will provide link in your email for it.

http://bestnetworksecurity.com/secur...i-malware.html

----------


## Sjoeii

So it is only corporate and no Home software

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*




> You can request the corporate version here in think. I just did for testing. I have to check my email yet. They will provide a email for it.
> 
> http://bestnetworksecurity.com/secur...i-malware.html


So it is just Corporate and no Home software

----------

